# Armonicos y factor de potencia.



## sirdan (May 24, 2007)

Buenos dias amigos. 
Alguien sabe como afectan los armonicosal factor de potencia. 
Como corregir el factor de potencia de forma activa *es decir con semiconductores* O con programacion de un pic o una fpga.  Como reconstruir la onda de corriente con un pic.

Ademas me gustaria saber como muestrear una senal y obtener su serie de fourier.


Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar con bibliografia acerca del factor de potencia y como este es afectado por los armonicos de la red. 

Y como es afectado en los dispositivos semiconductores.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2007)

En principio los armonicos es una cosa y el factor es otra.
Ahora bien en fuertes de alimentacion aparece la relacion por culpa del tamdem rectificador+condensador, pero no se puede considerar como norma general.
Este tamdem genera los armonicos ademas de modificar el cos.


----------



## sirdan (Jul 21, 2007)

Amigo lo que pasa es que los armónicos perturban las redes y hacen que el factor de potencia en la carga disminuya de manera significativa, pero necesito que alguien me diga más acerca del tema y me recomiende bibliografía.

Muchas gracias. Y si encuentras algo referente al tema te agradecería que me lo enviaras.


----------



## Eric Amalfi (Ago 23, 2007)

El factor de potencia como lo conocemos normalmente es una representación del ángulo entre la tensión y la corriente de una carga y en consecuencia define cuanta de la potencia que esta entregando una fuente a una carga es potencia activa (potencia útil convertible en trabajo) y cuanta es corriente reactiva (potencia que se utiliza para exitar los efectos electromagneticos requeridos en circuitos inductivos y capacitivos), esto solo es cierto si las ondas de tensión y corriente son de una única y misma frecuencia, cuando una señal de tensión contiene componentes armónicas, la potencia total entregada por la fuente es la suma de la potencia activa mas la potencia reactiva mas la potencia armónica (potencia de cada compotente armónica diferente a la fundamental que compone la onda) por ello hoy el factor de potencia clásico se conoce como factor de desplazamiento y se calcula como la relación entre la potencia activa de la componente fundamental y la potencia aparente a frecuencia fundamental.

Adicionalmente se calcula ahora el nuevo factor de potencia como la relación entre la potencia activa total y la potencia aparente total (conteniendo ambas no solo las componentes de frecuencia fundamental sino todos los armónicos contenidos enlas señales de tensión y corriente)

El concepto de factor de potencia nos permite determinar cuanta potencia de la que generamos en un sistema eléctrico realmente se convierte en trabajo ( o en un producto útil como calor, movimiento, etc) 

Esta potencia total generada será igual a la raiz cuadrada de la suma de los cuadrados de  la potencia activa mas la potencia reactiva mas la potencia de distorsión (o potencia armónica).

Esto implica que cuando existen armónicos en una red, esta se hace mas ineficiente pues se requiere generar y transportar mas potencia para lograr el mismo trabajo que si no tubieramos armónicos. (Los armónicos degradan el factor de potencia de una red pero no el factor de desplazamiento).

Los problemas de armónicos en una red electrica van desde la ineficiencia de la red hasta el daño de equipos por problemas termicos.

Te mando una imagen con las ecuaciones que se usan para calculos de potencias y factor de potencia en presencia de armónicos


----------



## Eric Amalfi (Ago 26, 2007)

Sobre como muestrear señales te recomiendo un paper de Schwzeitzer LAB que presenta ejemplos de las ecuaciones usadas para análizar señales (Filtrado, Muestreo y calculo de cantidades vectoriales a partir de formas de onda), es un articulo aplicado a Protecciones electricas pero es muy útil, esta es la dirección: http://www.selinc.com/techpprs/6096.pdf

En esa misma pagina y en la de Schneider electric podras encontrar mucha información sobre aplicaciones reales de este tema.

Para la corrección de armónicos con semiconductores existen equipos llamadosCompensadores estáticos de reactivos que hacen esta aplicación, Para grandes sistemas eléctricos de Potencia existen los SVC que dando soporte de reactivos permiten mejorar los margenes de estabilidad y permitir mayores transferencias de potencia entre areas, para aplicaciones de tipo industrial o de distribución eléctrica existen los STACOM.

En las paginas de ABB, AREVA, SIEMENS encontraras bastante información sobre estos equipos.

Para desarrollar tu propia aplicación debes aprender a manejar subrutinas de PWM en los microcontroladores que pienses usar, metodos númericos para calculo de furier ( en el artículo que te recomiendo hay muy buena información desde el punto de vista matemático, la aplicación practica te tocaria desarrollarla a ti, pero basicamente la teoria de implementación de filtros digitales es lo que requierers y sobre ello existen ( o existian, hace rato que no me dedico a este tema) bastantes artículos en las paginas de PIC y de National Instruments.


----------



## sirdan (Abr 3, 2008)

que tal amigos. Me gustaría saber si me pueden ayudar con bibliografía acerca de armónicos y factor de potencia, o factor de potencia acutal  (bien sea en inglés, español, italiano o francés, no importa o en portugués).  Además me les agradezco si me hacen el favor de decirme donde puedo encontrar material acerca del parámetro D (distorsión) porque en un libro lo ví dibujado en la grafica Q,P,S (pero ya no en 2D sino en 3D).
Cómo puedo calcular la bobina de un conversor tipo boost? y cuál es la mejor topología para corregir el factor de potencia y crear una corriente "limpia" (sinoidal pura) en una red?   (boost, doble boost, flybback....)   Muchas gracias. por sus respuestas.

Ah eric, y de dónde sacaste las fórmulas.?. muchas gracias.


----------

